# Sheriiff Scott Israel Praises Allah in Mosque- Muslim?



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTfX8vJ ... tion=share

This is a video of Sheriff Scott Israel giving a sermon at an Islamic Mosque about how he wants to keep criminals out of prison.

He also talks about a pack of lions and how he doesn't think people should trust the cops.

I have never seen anything like this in my life.

You could say "oh well, he's just pandering for votes," but he's saying all of this "praise Allah" stuff.

Seriously, what even is this?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wired! I don't understand what the circumstances of this is?,. There are several other police officers there as well. I thought the sheriff, from other news clips, was the guy to the left of the younger speaker.
But like TK I sure can't see any relevancy to the current school situation. Is this film clip current, or was it filmed back when there was a Muslim terror attack or two, and maybe it was some kind of effort to improve relations with the "Men of the Mosque" and Imans???? Especially with that many officers present and all seeming to be really friendly, hand shaking, some hugs!?! ......makes zero sense to me! I'd love to find out the rest of the story.
I'll try several fact checking websites and see what they say. Very strange video clip! .I'll report back when I get time! Off to the California desert rather than the AZ Mohave this time, for some UTV exploring! Tough life down here.....Hah!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wait a minute! Watched it in total with a good long time Conservative card carrying R friend, long time huntin-fishing and social friend. Anyway, looks to us like that Sherriff Is doing his darndest to promote programs for kids of all religions and social structures to keep them OUT of jail! To keep them on the straight and narrow! drug prevention, counseling, youth programs, etc! He didn't say or infer he was against arresting lawbreaking kids at all! He even clearly (to us) stated the opposite! PREVENT them from erring, not just waiting till they ended up in jail! I always preach PREVENTION, where possible and practical, though it's a pretty rare phenomenon these times. so I guess I agree with what he is saying! 
Nothing in there that we could see that infers he's either a nasty DEMOCRAT ( other than the captions added by whomever spun it wrongly, and an almost subliminal flash of him smiling alongside Hillary, though we both agreed that was likely photoshopped by the spinners!
Also, the Muslim thing! I suspect this Sherriff goes to many organizations and gives PR talks to various groups about the youth programs, many of which I've sure not heard of in ND! It's nice those police officers went to a mosque to improve relations and trust. Should be more of that, IMHO! Even though most on here tend to be Muslim haters. 
So both this buddy and I after watching it carefully, came away with the impression that this was a great thing these police officers were doing in the community, but was spun out of context by whomever posted it in u Tube to toss feces at the Sheriff, presumably for the failures st Parkland. He might have screwed up or zigged when he should have zagged last week, but hindsight is 20-20! And we ALL know what SHOULD have been done, NOW! IMO he doesn't deserve spun and probable manufactured nonsense like this. Another Russian website hack thing? Kind of smells like it! 
IF he IS a Democrat and/or a Muslim, personally I don't care! could be gay or have gender dysphoria or Herpes,, but as long as he's a good person and does his job with as few human mistakes as possible, so what!?! It's a free country, so far......though Sometimes I think I might need my AR, but NOT to fend off HILLARY! Not that I trust Hillary in the least, either.....and Boxer, Pelosi and Feinstein even less! 
Sorry, but I call em as I see em! Got a Dem friend mad at me this am for exposing a crap story about some company stealing and burying a fantastic new electric car, for their own Capatilistic greed, of course. Was total fabricated nonsense by some greenie Liberal! FAR too much bullsheet going on these days from everybody! We Americans are NUTS!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It didn't look that bad to me, but I only watched the first 60%. However, when it comes to the guys policies they are terrible. He and the school working in unison do their best not to arrest kids. Unfortunately the kids evidently know it and push the envelope. Kids aren't stupid. The program Obama introduced awarded schools with funding when they had reduced violence. The program was called "Promise ??? (I posted it on another thread). That in conjunction with the ludicrous policy that left not one, but four deputies standing outside the school waiting for backup. They call the deputy that has been suspended or dismissed a coward, but he followed the sheriff's defined policies. I think they tried so hard not to arrest kids that they lost the deterrent affect. Look at New York for example some people complained when they started enforcing small crimes, but the result was all crimes including major crimes declined under Giuiani. I think HH has it right, but the sheriff is still an idiot that should not be in law enforcement. Not because he went to a Mosque, but because he is incompetent.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Sheriff is a Traitor.

NO ONE goes into a mosque like that, kissing ***. F him

Ill spare you the Islamic history, Muslims have never migrated to other countries to pursue a better life. It has always been about spreading Islam and conquering the world. Are people that stupid to believe Muslims just want to be left alone and pose no threat to their host countries? For 1400 years, they have tried to conquer the world.

This POS Sheriff not only hired a Hamas operative (CAIR) as deputy sheriff, and went AGAINST 3 other ranking officials who refused to sign off on this PISSLamist
https://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/260224 ... oe-kaufman - the sheriff and his team - working with the Broward County School Board - implemented a policy called the Promise Program in which they purposely ignore crimes and will not arrest any students in the high school. Better crime stats=MORE Fed grant $$.

Nothing like playing politics and Pisslamic Roulette with our safety and culture. All these vile hacks need to go (to prison).

Copy of the Promise Program policy below: 
https://www.scribd.com/document/3723083 ... l-Document﻿
12


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's why I said his policies are terrible. He and the school board, and oh yes the principal of that school are all fools and worse.

As far as Muslims many are foolishly naive. I know a man who studied the Quran for 30 years. He was a captain in the Pakistan military. He turned Christian and they burned his house and would have murdered him and his family if not warned. The escaped to South Africa but were hunted down for the million dollar reward. Then they escaped to America. Few Americans have ever had their hands on a Quran that wasn't altered for our sight. The original tells them to be humble until their numbers are sufficient then rise up and kill all the infidels. You will run into people who will say they have Muslim friends more friendly than the average Christian. One day they may have their throat cut as they sleep.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

And then this...

Fox News:

Fox News has learned that in the critical moments as first responding deputies were searching for an active shooter on the property of Marjory Stoneman Douglas high school, a commanding officer on scene apparently ordered some of the initial responders to *"stage" and set up a "perimeter" outside - instead of immediately ordering or allowing officers to rush in to neutralize the suspect, Nikolas Cruz.*

"It's atrocious," a law enforcement source who was on the scene after the shooting told Fox News. "If deputies were staging it could have cost lives."

The law enforcement source said responding deputies and officers were called to an active shooter scene in which they are trained to immediately "go, go, go" toward the direction of the shooter. "Every second is another life," the source said.

The Broward County Sherrif's Office policy on active shooters indicates responding deputies may enter the building to preserve life without permission. That remains the priority until various objectives are met such as the shooter being detained. The policy does not appear to list staging - setting up an area to keep first responders safe before police secure a violent scene - or a perimeter as an immediate priority.

&#8230;

Fox News has repeatedly reached out to the Broward County Sheriff's office - which was the commanding agency that day - for comment on the timeline of the shooting and also on the allegations of bad commands from any commanding officer. In an email, a BSO spokesperson wrote that the case remained active and ongoing and that no additional details were being released, per a Florida statute.

The Florida Department of Law Enforcement is investigating all of the responding agencies and timeline of the day of the shooting. Fox News asked the FDLE about the specific allegations of bad commands or a pre-mature order to stage. In an email, an FDLE spokesperson wrote that its "review is active" and could not comment on the allegations.

One ranking Florida official close to the investigation told Fox News he and some of his colleagues have heard claims that some of the first responders at Stoneman Douglas were stalled getting inside because of bad commands.

Another source with close ties to a county and city official told Fox News a few of the responding officers on scene were very frustrated and one was brought to tears over the law enforcement response."

Fox News also obtained a dispatch log, showing that the officers were running around outside instead of going in.
We don't yet know who ordered the deputies to "stage" instead of rushing in to kill the shooter and save the childrens, but we do know that whoever he was he was an official under the Sheriff Scott Israel.

He hasn't resigned, despite continued calls for him to do so.

Instead, he has blamed the NRA for his failure to stop his kinsman Nikolas Cruz from shooting up the school after being repeatedly warned he was going to and then his failure to stop him after he went in and started shooting.

This whole situation is insane, and yes, the fact that the police were ORDERED to stand down - instead of just cowering in fear, as was previously suggested - does further the narrative that the Jew Scott Israel actually wanted this shooting to happen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's exactly what I meant by bad policy. The deputy the sheriff threw under the buds was simply following policy the idiot sheriff imposed. I blame the sheriff more than the deputies who followed orders. How hard those orders must have been knowing you could save lives, but also knowing that if an innocent was injured while you disobeyed those orders the sheriff would throw you under the buds on court and you could spend prison time.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Agree.









*BOMBSHELL: Florida mass shooting was ALLOWED to happen: Four deputies stood down, led by egomaniacal sheriff exposed as an anti-gun Democrat operative seeking fame*

02/23/2018 / By Mike Adams

With each passing day, the official story of the Parkland, Florida high school shooting continues to unravel. In its place is emerging an increasingly horrifying conspiracy involving Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel, whose four deputies appear to have been ordered to stand down and allow the shooting to unfold in order to achieve a higher body count (for political gain).

Astonishing, CNN is accidentally confirming a shocking revelation that adds additional evidence to this conspiracy. In a Feb. 23, 2018 story by the fake news propagandist known as Jake Tapper, CNN admits that four Broward County sheriff's deputies stood by and watched the shooting take place, refusing to enter the building and stop the shooter. As Tapper writes:

When Coral Springs police officers arrived at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, on February 14 in the midst of the school shooting crisis, many officers were surprised to find not only that Broward County Sheriff's Deputy Scot Peterson, the armed school resource officer, had not entered the building, but that three other Broward County Sheriff's deputies were also outside the school and had not entered, Coral Springs sources tell CNN. The deputies had their pistols drawn and were behind their vehicles, the sources said, and not one of them had gone into the school.

&#8230;Some Coral Springs police were stunned and upset that the four original Broward County Sheriff's deputies who were first on the scene did not appear to join them as they entered the school, Coral Springs sources tell CNN.

Until this report, we were all aware that one deputy stood by and did nothing while the shooting took place, but this report from CNN raises that number to four, pointing to the likelihood that this was a coordinated stand down order.

Who gave the order? Most likely the deputies' boss: An anti-gun sheriff, *registered as a Democrat, who is said to be "best friends" with Debbie Wasserman Schultz, the same Clintonista operative who helped engineer numerous election conspiracies of fraud, destruction of evidence and lying to the government. *Schultz, in case you didn't remember, is that same Democrat operative who threatened the U.S. Capitol Police with "consequences" for refusing to turn over a laptop that contained incriminating evidence against Imran Awan, a foreign national widely outed for involvement in data theft and national security breaches. As The Daily Caller reports:

Imran Awan, his wife, his two brothers Abid and Jamal, and a friend all worked as IT aides for dozens of Democratic members of Congress. Shortly after WikiLeaks published the Democratic National Committee's emails and during the lead up to the 2016 election, investigators discovered indications that they were using a server "for nefarious purposes" and "could be reading and/or removing information," according to a briefing. They were banned from the House network in February 2017, but Wasserman Schultz, a Democrat from Florida, refused to fire Awan.
Sheriff Scott Israel outed as an anti-gun Democrat operative

Sheriff Scott Israel, the sheriff of Broward County where the shooting took place, is widely known to be an anti-gun Democrat operative. For example, during a recent Sean Hannity broadcast entitled "Defending Our Schools," aired Feb. 22, 2018, a caller outed Israel for colluding with Democrat anti-gun schemers, saying:

I graduated from Stoneman-Douglas in 2004, &#8230; the sheriff of my county down here Scott Israel is a politician. He's a Leftist. He is best friends with Debbie Wasserman Schultz and Ted Deutch. He's not a sheriff. So when people look at our community now because it's been thrust into the spotlight and they talk about the sheriff's department, let's just be real clear&#8230; he is not a sheriff, he's a politician who masquerades behind a badge. The first thing out of his mouth last week&#8230; was gun control. (Unintelligible)&#8230; Didn't say hi to our governor at the press conference, and talked about defeating people who take money from the NRA.

Scott Israel, it turns out, was accused of public corruption long before this shooting. As reported by the Florida Sun Sentinel:

Since winning one of the most powerful elected posts in Broward, Sheriff Scott Israel has hired from the ranks of his political supporters, building a community outreach wing his critics say doubles as a re-election team&#8230; A log of employees hired by the sheriff shows 10 workers were hired since 2013 into "outreach" roles, their salaries totalling $634,479&#8230; Israel's opponents say he's built a publicly funded political machine, paying back supporters with jobs and using them to keep him in office. They say the money could be better spent, particularly after the sheriff complained about not having enough funding to secure the county courthouse, where a murder suspect recently escaped.

In other words, Sheriff Scott Israel uses taxpayer money to fund his own political re-election "outreach" scheme, shoring up his public image while failing to invest financial resources on stopping murderers.

And what better way to steal the limelight for a re-election than to order a "stand down" during a school shooting, then claim to be the savior?

"What have I done differently than Don Shula or Abraham Lincoln or Martin Luther King, Ghandi?" Israel asked critics, according to the Sun Sentinel.
Sheriff Israel's department had logged 20 calls on the school shooter before the mass murder event&#8230; they KNEW he was about to commit murder

https://newstarget.com/2018-02-23-flori ... i-gun.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He sure likes to be in front of a camera. He should be on the end of a short rope.


----------

